# How to use smarttool?



## fender0107401 (Apr 2, 2010)

I have installed sysutils/smartmontools.

And added the following line to /etc/rc.conf:


```
smartd_enable="YES"
```

Add added the following line to /usr/local/etc/smartd.conf:


```
/dev/ad12 -a -H -l error -l selftest
```

It is all right? 

How to set smart.conf to check the harddesk information per hour and it is safe if I check the information too regularly?

I don't know how to set smart.conf properly and not many useful help after I google it.

So, I ask here, maybe someone know.


----------



## embeddedbob (Apr 2, 2010)

Wiki:
http://sourceforge.net/apps/trac/smartmontools/wiki

Config:
http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/man/smartd.conf.5.html

Control Binary:
http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/man/smartctl.8.html

Get Reading


----------

